# Rodent Pro warning!



## Tleilaxu (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=334751



> RodentPro- Zoonotic disease warning
> 
> For several years our facility (Kentucky Reptile Zoo) purchased rodents from RodentPro. While less than completely pleased with their customer service from time to time, we did not have any major problems.
> 
> ...


Pretty shoddy if you ask me, and I thought they were reliable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesliefox719 (Aug 2, 2012)

Okay, so now I'm worried - the main supplier we use for frozen rats/mice for our snakes gets theirs from Rodent Pro, I do believe.  What would this mean for snakes that had ingested possibly diseased rats?  I know that this is an inverts forum, but I had no idea anything like this was going on.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 2, 2012)

This disease only transfers from mice/rats to other mice/rats AND people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesliefox719 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tleilaxu said:


> This disease only transfers from mice/rats to other mice/rats AND people.


Well, I guess we dodged that bullet.  Omg, they should have notified people!  Its outrageous.


----------



## jayefbe (Aug 2, 2012)

lesliefox719 said:


> Well, I guess we dodged that bullet.  Omg, they should have notified people!  Its outrageous.


That bullet you dodged wasn't aimed at snakes, it's aimed at the people feeding those snakes. If anyone pregnant or with a compromised immune system has been near those rodents, I'd see a doctor.


----------



## lesliefox719 (Aug 2, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> That bullet you dodged wasn't aimed at snakes, it's aimed at the people feeding those snakes. If anyone pregnant or with a compromised immune system has been near those rodents, I'd see a doctor.


That's what I am talking about.  We have cats that try to sneak thawing rats and kids who play with those cats - dodged big bullet, huge bullet.  Still can't believe this is the first I am hearing of this.


----------

